# [crossdev] glibc fail (résolu)

## Mr.P4T4TE

Salut, je cherche à installer un cross toolchain pour ARM avec crossdev comme indiqué ici avec l' erreur :

```
root@tux-i5 ~ # crossdev -S -v -t armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

ERROR: cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3 failed (compile phase):

 *   failed to configure glibc
```

Le log complet :

```
tux-i5 ~ # cat /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/build.log

 * Package:    cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3

 * Repository: x-portage

 * Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Checking gcc for __thread support ...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking linux-headers version (3.6.0 >= 2.6.9) ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking glibc-2.15.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work

>>> Unpacking glibc-ports-2.15.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15

>>> Unpacking glibc-2.15-patches-23.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work

 * Applying Gentoo Glibc Patchset 2.15-23 ...

 *   0020_all_glibc-tweak-rfc1918-lookup.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0030_all_glibc-2.17-ppc-fcntl-updates.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0050_all_glibc-2.14-leak-revert-crash.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0052_all_glibc-2.14-resolv-hp-assert.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0061_all_glibc-2.13-static-memset.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0064_all_glibc-2.15-nptl-implicit-decl.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0068_all_glibc-2.14-glibc-revert-fseek-on-fclose.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0070_all_glibc-2.14-rpc-export.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0071_all_glibc-2.16-vfprintf-args.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0075_all_glibc-2.16-avx-tests-bz13583.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0076_all_glibc-2.16-avx-tests-bz13583-p2.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0077_all_glibc-2.16-sse2avx.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0078_all_glibc-2.16-sse2avx-fixes.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0079_all_glibc-2.16-avx-tests-bz14059.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0080_all_glibc-2.15-revert-x86_64-eagain-pthread_cond_wait.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0081_all_glibc-2.15-math64crash.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0082_all_glibc-2.16-scanf.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0085_all_glibc-disable-ldconfig.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0088_all_glibc-2.12-getconf-buffer-overflow.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0090_all_glibc-tftp-fortify.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0094_all_glibc-2.15-nscd-race.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0095_all_glibc-2.15-ctors-dtors-test.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   0096_all_glibc-2.15-fortify-fd-set.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1005_all_glibc-sigaction.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1010_all_glibc-queue-header-updates.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1030_all_glibc-manual-no-perl.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1040_all_2.3.3-localedef-fix-trampoline.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1055_all_glibc-resolv-dynamic.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1070_all_glibc-fadvise64_64.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1075_all_glibc-section-comments.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1080_all_glibc-no-inline-gmon.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1090_all_glibc-2.3.6-fix-pr631.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1095_all_glibc-2.14-assume-pipe2-dup3.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1130_all_glibc-2.4-undefine-__i686.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1160_all_glibc-2.8-nscd-one-fork.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   1506_all_hppa-prlimit64.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   3000_all_2.3.6-dl_execstack-PaX-support.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   3010_all_2.3.3_pre20040117-pt_pax.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   3020_all_glibc-tests-sandbox-libdl-paths.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   5063_all_glibc-dont-build-timezone.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6018_all_alpha-glibc-2.8-cache-shape.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6021_all_alpha-glibc-2.13-ptr-mangle.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6023_all_alpha-glibc-2.15-statfs64.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6024_all_alpha-glibc-2.15-relro.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6025_all_alpha-glibc-2.15-drop-tls-checks.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6026_all_alpha-fix-rtld-fPIC.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6027_all_alpha-glibc-2.15-TLS_DTV_UNALLOCATED.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6028_all_alpha-glibc-2.15-_STAT_VER_LINUX.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6029_all_alpha-glibc-2.15-fstatat64.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6031_all_alpha-glibc-2.12-epoll_create1.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6032_all_alpha-syscall-6.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6125_all_glibc-ppc32-getcontext-typo.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6130_all_ppc-glibc-2.11-cell-vector.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6225_all_glibc-2.12-eabi-armv4.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6226_all_arm-glibc-2.15-hardfp.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6230_all_arm-glibc-hardened.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6235_all_arm-sigreturn-cfi.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6236_all_arm-sigreturn-cfi-2.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6237_all_arm-libmemusage.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6240_all_glibc-2.8-nptl-lowlevellock.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6250_all_glibc-2.14-arm-unaligned-reloc.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6601_all_glibc-2.15-mips-n32-typo.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6605_all_glibc-2.4-fpu-cw-mips.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   6901_all_ia64-sysdep-errno.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/gnuconfig

 *   Updating scripts/config.sub

 [ ok ]

 *   Updating scripts/config.guess

 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15 ...

 * Building glibc for ABIs: default

 *             ABI:   default

 *          CBUILD:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 *           CHOST:   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 *         CTARGET:   armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

 *      CBUILD_OPT:   

 *     CTARGET_OPT:   

 *              CC:   armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc 

 *         ASFLAGS:   

 *          CFLAGS:   -march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing

 *        CPPFLAGS:   -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE

 *        CXXFLAGS:   -march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing

 *         LDFLAGS:   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

 *       Manual CC:   armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc 

 * Configuring GLIBC for nptl

/var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15/configure --disable-stackguard-randomization --enable-add-ons=nptl,c_stubs,libidn,ports --enable-kernel=2.6.9 --without-selinux --without-cvs --enable-bind-now --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --disable-profile --without-gd --with-headers=/usr/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/usr/include --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --libexecdir=/usr/lib/misc/glibc --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 2.15-r3 p23 --disable-multi-arch --enable-obsolete-rpc

configure: loading site script /usr/share/config.site

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

checking for armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc... armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc 

checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/build-default-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-nptl':

configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile

See `config.log' for more details

 * ERROR: cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3 failed (compile phase):

 *   failed to configure glibc

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3225:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  885:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  230:  Called src_compile

 *         environment, line 3225:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *         environment, line  885:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  238:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  144:  Called glibc_do_configure 'nptl'

 *   src_compile.eblit, line  106:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      "$@" || die "failed to configure glibc"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/build-default-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-nptl'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15'
```

Le fameux config.log :

```
tux-i5 ~ # cat /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/build-default-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-nptl/config.log 

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by GNU C Library configure (see version.h), which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.68.  Invocation command line was

  $ /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/glibc-2.15/configure --disable-stackguard-randomization --enable-add-ons=nptl,c_stubs,libidn,ports --enable-kernel=2.6.9 --without-selinux --without-cvs --enable-bind-now --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --disable-profile --without-gd --with-headers=/usr/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/usr/include --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --libexecdir=/usr/lib/misc/glibc --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 2.15-r3 p23 --disable-multi-arch --enable-obsolete-rpc

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = tux-i5

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 3.3.8-gentoo

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #4 SMP Wed Aug 22 22:57:49 CEST 2012

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.4

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/gcc-bin/4.5.4

PATH: /opt/nvidia-cg-toolkit/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2230: loading site script /usr/share/config.site

| #!/bin/bash

| # Copyright 2009 Gentoo Foundation

| # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

| 

| TOPDIR=/usr/share/crossdev/include/site

| 

| config_site_arch() {

|    local host=$(echo ${CHOST/-/ } | awk '{print $1}')

| 

|    [[ ${host/arm.*eb/} != ${host} ]] && host=armeb

|    [[ ${host/arm/} != ${host} ]] && [[ ${host} != armeb ]] && host=arm

| 

|    [[ ${host/mips.*el/} != ${host} ]] && host=mipsel

| 

|    #[[ ${host/i[4-5]/6} != ${host} ]] && host=i686

| 

|    echo ${host}

| }

| 

| config_site_names() {

|    local site_arch=$(config_site_arch)

|    local sites=""

|    local x

| 

|    [[ ${CHOST/-linux-/} != $CHOST ]] && sites+=" linux ${site_arch}-linux"

|    [[ ${CHOST/darwin/} != $CHOST ]] && sites+=" darwin ${site_arch}-linux"

| 

|    [[ ${CHOST/-linux-uclibc/} != $CHOST ]] && sites+=" linux-uclibc ${site_arch}-linux-uclibc"

|    [[ ${CHOST/-linux-gnu/} != $CHOST ]] && sites+=" linux-gnu ${site_arch}-linux-gnu"

| 

|    [[ ${CHOST/-linux-uclibceabi/} != $CHOST ]] && sites+=" linux-uclibceabi ${site_arch}-linux-uclibceabi"

|    [[ ${CHOST/-linux-gnueabi/} != $CHOST ]] && sites+=" linux-gnueabi ${site_arch}-linux-gnueabi"

| 

|    for x in ${sites} ${CHOST}; do

|       [[ -e ${TOPDIR}/${x} ]] && echo ${TOPDIR}/${x}

|    done

| }

| 

| # Only kick in for cross-compiles so we don't break native builds #427184

| if [[ ${CBUILD:-${CHOST}} != ${CHOST} ]]; then

|    sites="$(config_site_names)"

|    if [[ ${sites} != "" ]]; then

|       for site in ${sites}; do

|          echo "$(basename $0): loading site script ${site}"

|          . ${site}

|       done

|    fi

|    unset site

|    unset sites

| fi

configure:2368: checking build system type

configure:2382: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2402: checking host system type

configure:2415: result: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

configure:2444: checking for armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc

configure:2471: result: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc 

configure:2740: checking for C compiler version

configure:2749: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc  --version >&5

armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc (Gentoo 4.5.4 p1.1, pie-0.4.7) 4.5.4

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2760: $? = 0

configure:2749: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc  -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

COLLECT_GCC=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/gcc-bin/4.5.4/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc

COLLECT_LTO_WRAPPER=/usr/libexec/gcc/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/lto-wrapper

Target: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/gcc-4.5.4/work/gcc-4.5.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/gcc-bin/4.5.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --target=armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --disable-lto --with-float=hard --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --enable-obsolete --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/4.5.4/python --enable-poison-system-directories --enable-checking=release --disable-libgcj --with-arch=armv6j --with-float=hard --with-fpu=vfp --enable-languages=c --disable-shared --with-sysroot=/usr/armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi --disable-bootstrap --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.5.4 p1.1, pie-0.4.7'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.5.4 (Gentoo 4.5.4 p1.1, pie-0.4.7) 

configure:2760: $? = 0

configure:2749: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc  -V >&5

armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2760: $? = 1

configure:2749: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc  -qversion >&5

armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc: unrecognized option '-qversion'

armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc: no input files

configure:2760: $? = 1

configure:2765: checking for suffix of object files

configure:2787: armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc  -c -march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE conftest.c >&5

Assembler messages:

Error: unknown architecture `native'

Error: unrecognized option -march=native

cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-mno-avx"

conftest.c:1:0: error: bad value (native) for -march= switch

configure:2791: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU C Library"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "glibc"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "(see version.h)"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU C Library (see version.h)"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/"

| #define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/glibc/"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2805: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3/work/build-default-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-nptl':

configure:2807: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile

See `config.log' for more details

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CCC_set=

ac_cv_env_CCC_value=

ac_cv_env_CC_set=set

ac_cv_env_CC_value='armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc '

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value='-U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE'

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi

ac_cv_prog_CC='armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc '

libc_cv_c_cleanup=yes

libc_cv_forced_unwind=yes

libc_cv_hashstyle=no

libc_cv_slibdir=/lib

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

AR=''

AS=''

ASFLAGS_config=''

AUTOCONF=''

AWK=''

BASH_SHELL=''

BISON=''

BUILD_CC=''

CC='armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi-gcc '

CFLAGS='-march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS='-U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE'

CXX=''

CXXFLAGS='-march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing'

CXX_SYSINCLUDES=''

DEFINES=''

DEFS=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

GREP=''

INSTALL_DATA=''

INSTALL_INFO=''

INSTALL_PROGRAM=''

INSTALL_SCRIPT=''

KSH=''

LD=''

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed'

LIBGD=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKE=''

MAKEINFO=''

MIG=''

MSGFMT=''

OBJCOPY=''

OBJDUMP=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/'

PACKAGE_NAME='GNU C Library'

PACKAGE_STRING='GNU C Library (see version.h)'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='glibc'

PACKAGE_URL='http://www.gnu.org/software/glibc/'

PACKAGE_VERSION='(see version.h)'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PERL=''

PWD_P=''

READELF=''

RELEASE=''

SED=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

SYSINCLUDES=''

VERSION=''

VERSIONING=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

add_on_subdirs=''

add_ons=''

all_warnings=''

base_machine=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

bindnow=''

bounded=''

build='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='x86_64'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

cross_compiling='yes'

datadir='${datarootdir}'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

elf=''

enable_check_abi=''

exceptions=''

exec_prefix='NONE'

fno_unit_at_a_time=''

force_install=''

gnu89_inline=''

have_libaudit=''

have_libcap=''

have_selinux=''

host='armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi'

host_alias='armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi'

host_cpu='armv6j'

host_os='linux-gnueabi'

host_vendor='hardfloat'

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

ldd_rewrite_script=''

libc_cv_Bgroup=''

libc_cv_as_i686=''

libc_cv_as_needed=''

libc_cv_cc_avx=''

libc_cv_cc_fma4=''

libc_cv_cc_novzeroupper=''

libc_cv_cc_sse2avx=''

libc_cv_cc_sse4=''

libc_cv_cc_submachine=''

libc_cv_cc_with_libunwind=''

libc_cv_cpp_asm_debuginfo=''

libc_cv_forced_unwind='yes'

libc_cv_fpie=''

libc_cv_gcc_static_libgcc=''

libc_cv_gcc_unwind_find_fde=''

libc_cv_hashstyle='no'

libc_cv_have_bash2=''

libc_cv_have_initfini=''

libc_cv_have_ksh=''

libc_cv_libgcc_s_suffix=''

libc_cv_localedir=''

libc_cv_nss_crypt=''

libc_cv_output_format=''

libc_cv_pic_default=''

libc_cv_rootsbindir=''

libc_cv_slibdir='/lib'

libc_cv_ssp=''

libc_cv_sysconfdir=''

libc_cv_z_combreloc=''

libc_cv_z_execstack=''

libdir='/usr/lib'

libexecdir='/usr/lib/misc/glibc'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='${prefix}/var'

mach_interface_list=''

mandir='/usr/share/man'

multi_arch=''

nopic_initfini=''

old_glibc_headers=''

oldest_abi=''

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

omitfp=''

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

profile=''

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

shared=''

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sizeof_long_double=''

static=''

static_nss=''

subdirs=' '

submachine=''

sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'

sysdeps_add_ons=''

sysnames=''

target_alias=''

use_default_link=''

use_ldconfig=''

with_fp=''

xcoff=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

/* confdefs.h */

#define PACKAGE_NAME "GNU C Library"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "glibc"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "(see version.h)"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "GNU C Library (see version.h)"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/"

#define PACKAGE_URL "http://www.gnu.org/software/glibc/"

configure: exit 1
```

Et les info :

```
tux-i5 ~ # emerge --info '=cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3'

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Jan 2013 15:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mno-avx"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mno-avx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apng asf avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evdev exif fam firefox flac fortran fr gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk iconv imagemagick ipv6 jabber java jpeg jpeg2k jpg lcms ldap libnotify live mad matroska mercurial mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses network nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 quicktime readline rtmp rtsp sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs subversion suid svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode unicode3 upower usb v4l vorbis vpx wxwidgets x264 xcb xft xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

cross-armv6j-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi/glibc-2.15-r3 was built with the following:

USE="-debug -gd -hardened -multilib -profile (-selinux) -vanilla"

CFLAGS="-march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -pipe -mno-avx -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing"
```

J' ai l' impression que l' erreur vient de l' architecture "native" non reconnu mais je ne sait pas comment en choisir une autre.

Une idée ?Last edited by Mr.P4T4TE on Sun Jan 13, 2013 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Usermind42

Ils ont l'air de résoudre ton problème par ici : http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940450.html

----------

## Mr.P4T4TE

Ce post ne m' a pas permis de résoudre mon problème.

Parcontre le changement de mon cflag a marché ! Apparement l' utilisation du cflag "native", pourtant bien pratique, n'est pas comptabile avec la compilation distribuée avec distcc.

J'ai donc changer mon CFLAGS d' origine :

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mno-avx"
```

Par celui là :

```
CFLAGS="-m64 -m80387 -m96bit-log-double -maes -malign-stringops -march=core2 -mavx -mcx16 -mfancy-math-387 -mfused-madd -mglibc -mhard-float -mieee-fp -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mpush-args -mred-zone -msahf -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mssse3 -mstackrealign -mtls-direct-seg-refs -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe -mno-avx"
```

Et pour savoir par quoi gcc fait le remplacement :

```
gcc -Q --help=target -march=native
```

C' est qui est curieux c'est qu'il n' en parle pas plus sur la doc du Raspberry...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

On en parle dans la doc de distcc : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/distcc.xml

 *Quote:*   

> -march=native
> 
> Depuis GCC 4.3.0, le compilateur supporte le paramètre -march=native qui permet de détecter automatiquement le CPU et les optimisations qui valent la peine d'être activées pour le processeur sur lequel GCC s'exécute. C'est un problème pour distcc puisqu'il permet de produire du code optimisé pour différents processeurs (comme les AMD Athlon et les Intel Pentium). N'utilisez pas -march=native ou -mtune=native dans votre variable CFLAGS ou CXXFLAGS si vous compilez avec distcc.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Mr.P4T4TE

Ah ben oui !   :Embarassed: 

Je crois l' avoir lu il y a 1 an lors de l' installation mais j' aurais jamais penser faire un jours de la compilation distribué !

Juste pour info je suis revenu à un CFLAGS plus classique à cause d' erreur de compilation.

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -O2 -pipe"
```

----------

